# Wreckless discharge



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

> Deepwater Man Fatally Shoots Wife While Installing Satellite TV
> POSTED: 6:25 am CDT March 25, 2008
> 
> UPDATED: 2:56 pm CDT March 25, 2008
> ...


 *\-\*


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:roll: :roll: :roll: Now that is a new one. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that it would be too difficult to fish a wire through a 22 caliber hole. I would have used a 44. :shock: :roll:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

He probably got the idea becase of those cement nails that use a 22 cartrige to propel them. What a jack azz.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> I think that it would be too difficult to fish a wire through a 22 caliber hole. I would have used a 44. :shock: :roll:


 :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

You might be a RED NECK IF :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That is wierd, what were they doing? Was she standing outside and said "dear that first hole if off, you need to go a little more left" her left was his right???

That is so strange, too sad to be funny but still very strange. :roll:


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

*Wreckless discharge* - sounds to me like there actually was a wreck involved in this reckless discharge - total morons!

I guess a cheap drill from the hardware store would be too much of a stretch for these Missourians :roll:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

The most frightening thing is they is they bred before the accident so more like them are lurking out there. :shock:


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

They've finally released a photo of the culprit:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Surfer Coyote said:


> They've finally released a photo of the culprit:


Well, that does explain a lot, right handed and left eyed, wife is directing from inside the house; your right is her left, I can now see what happened.


----------

